# Is 60K Euros enough for 3 ppl (myself, wife and kid of 1.8 year) in Spain



## HariPrasanth (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi Team,

Good Morning, 
I am currently working as a software engineer in India with 27,00000 rupees per year and I got the offer from one of the profound company in Barcelona and they offered me 60K euros per year. 

After tax it will be 3500 euros per month, But I would like to understand from the ppl lived / living in Barcelona in 2021 for understanding the Savings per month, Safety for the family, *Any Pros / Cons* in moving to Barcelona. 

Anyhelp is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Hari Prasanth


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, it should be plenty as long as you don't look for a flat in the city centre. The public transport is good so you could easily live in a cheaper district with more space. Crime is low apart from the main tourist areas, where pickpockets etc. operate. You are very lucky, a lot of people would love to be in your position!


----------



## HariPrasanth (Jul 12, 2021)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, it should be plenty as long as you don't look for a flat in the city centre. The public transport is good so you could easily live in a cheaper district with more space. Crime is low apart from the main tourist areas, where pickpockets etc. operate. You are very lucky, a lot of people would love to be in your position!


Appreciated for your quick and useful response. This is my research

Rent : 900 to 1200 euros
Groceries : 300 euros
Transport : 40 euros per month (per person)
Gas, Electricity and Water : 120 to 160 euros per month
Internet : 40 euros per month 
Mobile : 30 to 40 euros per month

Is there any which we need to pay / spend in general?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can probably get a better deal for internet and mobile combined. We pay €50 for high-speed internet (cable) plus two mobiles with 15Gb each.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

It´s a very good salary for Spain.


----------

